# Please Help



## jimmymozza1979 (Aug 30, 2004)

Hi. I have just downloaded the softmod driver 6.14.10.6467 for my radeon 9200 256 ddr.
It plays doom 3 pretty well but slow up a bit when there is a lot on the screen so am trying to oc it to see if this helps. My machine is 2.6ghz and 756 ddr. I have opened the atitool program selected for it to boot on startup and checked the box that unlocks oc. I have read that the find max core and mem goes on and on and on. Whats the best amount of time to leave find core and mem settings running.. at the mo it says core 249.75 and mem is 200.25. what do i do after i have reached what ever time limit is best. Thanks


----------



## jimmymozza1979 (Aug 30, 2004)

i installed the driver. reset the machine and ran atitool. as soon as i clicked on find max core i got an error.. No Compatible drivers found. At least hardware acceleration and Vertex shader 1.1 is required....


----------

